# Sabine Homestead Nubian/ Oberhasli - Save The World Raise Oxen



## etxhomesteader (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi You'All , im mike here in the sabine national forest , in sabine county East Texas and have a little homestead . Just built a little milking porler , working on finishing the in side over the next month . Been cleaning out the barn latly , what a hot sweety job , but just me here , wish i could find a nice lady 45 to 54 that was in to the homesteader's lifestyle to help with the more fun thang's , like cheese maken and canning . With all this manure the garden is realy looking good , canned some dill pickils a few days ago . So far the 5 mamma goats have had 10 babys and 6 are girls . Picking up 2 holsten calf's to train up my second paer of Oxen , this coming week the lady at the dairy called sead she has 2 , there babys so i'll bottle feed them up on goats milk like the last one , and start there training in about a month . Just got a new nubian buck for the herd and at the same place i got a sorghum mill , the kind that animals pull to squeze out the suger cane to make molase , been looking for one for over a year , thay had 2 and sold me this one for $200 , i shure feelt good driving home with them , and think God sent me to that very place it was the last place i was going to call about finding a new buck and i must have call atlest 25 places and to find both at the same place , WOW :rofl . Well if theres a nice lady looking for a homesteading partner or some one wishing to buy some Oberhasli Doe let me know , You'All have a grate day in are butiful wild paridice , and yes i could use some help with my spelling too ,,,, mike


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

and yes i could use some help with my spelling too
..................

Can't we all!  I type as fast as I talk! You know the old joke of the guy wanting to find a lady with her own truck and her own boat, and please send photos of the boat  Well please send photos of your goats for any of my single friends! 

Sounds like you have a wonderful place, love folks who are homesteading for real! Also check out homesteadingtoday.com although it's a whole lot of pet folks now, few really homesteading, least wise on the goat forum. They also have a singles forum. Vicki


----------



## etxhomesteader (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank's Vicki , as soon as i can figure out how to get photos out of the digial camera and in to the computer i'll send some , there are a few at my blog i got some one to put them there , just look up" Sabine Homestead " on google and it will come up as a listing on the intentional communities directory go there and at the top of page is a contact box and my website blog , go there and there are some photos there , more soon , sarry its a long trial there , but hopefully the veiw will by nice ,,, mike


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh...and join facebook! Vicki


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

I always wanted oxen after I saw a photo of a pair of Chianina that an ancestor used to farm in Italy.
A huge lovely pair of pure white gentle giants. Gosh they were gorgeous.


----------



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

My brother works at Conner Prairie in Indianapolis Indiana in their period town and he gets to plow with oxen


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow! :rofl

I can't help but laugh at this. Is this really "for real?". Truly, I don't want to insult anyone, but I cannot believe it is. Ok, Vicki can't spell, and I'm a "Yankee" and Vicki's a southerner, a Texan, no less, so sometimes I need translations. Trust me; I'm not a prude (although I might sound like one right now), but REALLY?????? Spelling and grammar are atrocious. It's really hard to follow. 

Your name is "ex"homesteader. So are you not a homesteader anymore or are you? You say you have "a little homestead". I'm just not getting it. But sometimes I don't.

Welcome to the board. Truly.


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

I thought the name was "etx" homesteader and he said he was from east Tx, that's how I read it anyway.

Otherwise, both he and Vicki, try the new fangled "spell check" thingy, it works pretty dang good :biggrin

and Welcome!
and Good Luck!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Welcome to DGI Mike.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Cindy I am from southern California, sure I have been in Texas half my life but don't call me a southener....them are fighting words!!! I give everyone the benefit of the doubt, and my very intelligent brother who has dislexia spells just like Mike. And besides that his avatar is hot!  Vicki


----------



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> And besides that his avatar is hot!  Vicki


I agree


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

His avatar looks like Chad Krogger, which we all know is hot :blush2. Now the question is...can you sing like him :really. LOL just teasin'. Tam


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

And he is probably 85 with a 40 pound beer gut and tobacco juice running down his chin :rofl


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You are all so awful! :rofl Hysterical but awful :laughcry

Now lets just hope he has a good sense of humor, we haven't had any humor on the board in awhile. Vicki


----------



## hammerithot (May 31, 2010)

I've a friend with dyslexia, too. I'm constantly telling her she's getting letters backward in her texts and emails.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

MF-Alpines said:


> Your name is "ex"homesteader.


Take another look. It's not exhomesteader... It's e*t*xhomesteader.

Anyways, Welcome to DGI Mike.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm mildly dyslexic and so rely on spell check. I sometimes mangle the words so badly that even spell check can't figure it out.

Wow, a man with goats AND oxen?????? I've always wanted oxen. Too bad you don't live closer to Maine!

Welcome, Mike.


----------



## billinohio (Jun 24, 2009)

I lived in New England for quite a few years. All the county fairs in Maine and New Hampshire had oxwn pulling contests, as well as horse pulling contests. I really einjoyed watching them, and taking with the drovers. Oxen were also a popular 4H project!!!

BTW, I am also a single male. I am on this forum just for the goat info. I have no idea who is single or married.......but there is a lot of good information here.

Homesteading Today has a forum called Country Singletree....http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=12. It is not really a place for singles to "pair-up." It is single people who enjoy homesteading, gardening, raising animals......and a few that just want to do those things.

If you are looking for a "matchmaking" or "dating" site........you might try "Farmers Only." http://www.farmersonly.com/login.php

Or you may want to check into 'Singles in Agriculture" http://www.singlesinag.org/

Trying to do some things (like raising goats) is a lot easier if there are, occasionally, an extra pair of helping hands.


----------



## etxhomesteader (Mar 23, 2009)

dance: MF- Alpines , Thats ETXhomesteader , like im in , East Texas and a Homesteader and yes i have Dylexia , and i moved here from the wilds of the rugged Big Sur Coast of californa , where i lived for over 15 years with out electricity , worked for one of the beach boys and clint eastwood , and yes i can sing and have a sencahumer :crazy , have no beer belly , the last beer i had was about 2 years ago , and its so hot and sweety here cleaning out the barn i cut my hair and got a real nice Thank You Card from Locks Of Love for that 14 inche pony tail and im 54 so keep writing , i steel need :help with the milking dance:


----------



## sherrie (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi extexhomesteader,
I am single, 54, live in East Texas, have goats and have a ponytail. :lol And I'm having a bit of an issue with milking. :crazy Although, I think your avatar is cuter than me. :rofl


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

:rofl :rofl Do we have a singing emocon? :twisted

Seriously though Mike welcome to DGI. I think you'll find us all to be pretty helpful folks. DGI 101 has lots of really good information...sorry no singles posting in 101 . Since you've been a homesteader for a long while I am sure you have some handyman hints that you could share, such as homemade contraptions. Tam


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't buy it.
Infiltrated!
We have been infiltrated Vicki!
Let me guess this is your son doing this right 
Oh no- it's your daughter! I've heard about that girl!
My own brother pulled this on me --I am not falling for it.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

You guys are hysterical. Welcome to DGI Mike. Two of my boys are dyslexic, so I can appreciate the spelling issues.


----------



## etxhomesteader (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi and Thank You All for the Nice Welcome , Buckrun That is some real nice Pottery you have done , I love pottery and one day will do it agen , took pottery classes at carmel high school long ago , it was my best class , and when i move to central texas about 12 years ago to take care of my grandmother so she would not have to move out of her house and in tothose nasty resthome , i took a very good class in pottery at the " HOMESTEAD HERITIGE " over by Waco , look it up on internet , That have classes on all things Homesteading : weaving , spinning , bead making , cheese making , fine wood working , gardening , farming with horses , blacksmithing , pottery , bee keeping and a hole lot more , look at there web site , the weekend after thank giving is a big dimo day showing it all together with blue grass music , hay rides and i think the last years one over the 2 or 3 days thay had 12,000 people show up .


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

My apologies, if I offended you, Mike. Truly.

Welcome. 

Still though, it is darn hard to read.


----------



## BrokenHalterFarm (Feb 16, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

I have a feeling you will provide great entertainment!


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Welcome, Mike! When I was stationed in Monterey, I used to go down to the beaches near Big Sur quite often... one great hidden one off the beaten path with really cool rock formations, I particularly loved.


----------



## newbie nubian (Feb 7, 2009)

Ummm...I'd leave my husband for somebody who likes goats and knows what oxen are for. I don't want to live in Texas again, will you consider a move to Nebraska?


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

Welcome Mike, You have a very lovely place and I like your Poppy gal ,very good lake area for fishing Crappie and I had no trouble reading your post.


----------



## deJardine (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh, this post is a hoot! My name is Rachelle and I live on CA's Central Coast. Welcome to DGI.


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

Hey, hey, hey, sounds like we may be getting a match going!
One of my favorite movies was "Sarah, Plain and Tall".
I see this kind of playing out here, Sarah wasn't plain at all, she was tall!
But, the lonely guy needed someone to help, and the lonely lady, needed someone needing help!
And when folks are sharing an interest, it just makes sense to meet someone also sharing an interest. I have an online friend, who was lonely, he kept meeting ladies, and getting his hopes dashed. But, he has now met someone, and they are having a blast, going fishing, and raising a garden etc. I don't know if it will work as a romance, but they are not lonely anymore. Hooray!
I have been married for 34 years, and hubby simply won't keep his ponytail, grrr, I love it, but he always chops it off! At least E Texas Homesteader chopped his off for a good cause, and maybe he will grow it back!


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

But, if you end up with one of the ladies on here she'll have all her own goats- you may have twice the chore doers.. but you'll have twice the chores! LOL

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Holly (Mar 27, 2009)

hahaha Welcome to DGI MIke!


----------



## billinohio (Jun 24, 2009)

Even if 2 people have a similar interest......even the same breed of goats......if there are different philosophies about breeding programs.....and one thinks their way is the "only way".................. :?.......I wonder how I know that? 

It seems that there is not much in life that is as easy as it looks.


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome Mike to the forum. :welcome It sounds like this is a hot topic for sure. LOL 
I am still looking for a couple goats to add to my herd. I'm also in east Texas so you're not that far away. 

Linda


----------



## deJardine (Apr 29, 2009)

Mike - do you have a link to your blog? I Googled but did not find it.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Bill you are 100% correct! Although it sounds all wonderful, two people heads buried in pedigrees looking for just that right genetics to use....but what happens when it's two different answers? Or worse, a gal emails me for an alternative to copper bolusing because her husband WON'T LET HER, seems his vet is an old guru for livetsock in the area and she doesn't live in an area that has copper defficency  Just stock up on meds and wormers then, cause you'll be treating a new problem every week  Vicki


----------



## BrokenHalterFarm (Feb 16, 2010)

Im often gratefull that my girlfriend comes from the suburbs! She has no opinion on most things , just lets me do what needs done!


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

Found the blog 
http://sabinehomesteadeasttexas.blogspot.com/2009/03/save-world-raise-oxen-no-tractors.html


----------



## deJardine (Apr 29, 2009)

Laverne said:


> Found the blog
> http://sabinehomesteadeasttexas.blogspot.com/2009/03/save-world-raise-oxen-no-tractors.html


Thanks!


----------



## etxhomesteader (Mar 23, 2009)

dance: THANK YOU ALL , MF-Alpines no opologies needed , Im far from perfect and will be learning for all my life , as i have , and am not set in my ways or metheds of doing any thang including raising goats or eny thang . A lot about life is learning to be better and not set in are ways or digging a deep rut in the ground and are lives . NewbieNubians , Dont leave your husbend , i wont be part in braking up a partnership but thank you , im shure your kidding me :rofl or hope so . Ozark Lady , this is the second time i have cut my hair for Locks Of Love and will grow it agan and donate it . Thank You , and Ashley it may be twice the work , but its also twice the helping hands , minds and the fun of homesteading . LAVERNE THANK YOU , THANK YOU , THANK YOU , Im not smart enuf to put the link to my blog here , and have had other people help with the blog and putting photo's on it , more to come soon . THANK YOU LAVERNE and THANK YOU ' ALL for your WELCOME'S dance:


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi Mike welcome to the forum! you sure did come in with a bang


----------



## etxhomesteader (Mar 23, 2009)

HAY THAT'S RIGHT HAY ,,,, That back yard Hay Baler is far OUT , THANK YOU ,,,,, STEEL IN NEED OF A GOAT PARTNER / HOMESTEAD PARTNER someone hopefully smarter then me , a nice Lady 45 to 55 That has God in her soal and is not perfect , becuse im not ,,,, Thank You


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Ex-homesteader.....sorry that's what I call you after my first goof of not reading your "name" correctly (or whatever it's called).

If I were single, I would have to say, I would HAVE to meet you. Not for the "partner" quality, but because surely, no one can spell that badly. Makes me crazy. :crazy

:sigh

Also, noticed you don't chime in too often. Not a bad thing. Just wondering. Do you really have goats?

The skeptic that I am says, "You are a scam". :lol :lol


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

The garbage can hay baler? Do you use a Scythe? Check out Utube on using a Scythe, fascinating. A properly honed scythe is awesome.

Maybe you could put up an ad for a partner at the local feed store or beyond.

You need to post more. And don't worry about your spelling.

Mrs. L


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Well, the East Texas Piney woods is an interesting place and spelling really isn't a high priority item there. Being as how I am from East Texas I can relate although I can spell. My mother was a teacher and taught me well but my brother can't spell much of anything. Guess she failed with him although I am betting if he were a youngster today he would be labeled dyslexic.

Keep on posting. I always thought Oberhasli were really pretty colorwise. Can you tell me how you came to select them to raise?


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Sep 7, 2009)

Well, heck, girls sounds like he's got some coin to be having all that stuff!


----------



## sherrie (Jul 22, 2008)

I need a backyard hay baler! Is that a piece of machinery or a person? I hate to mow. :biggrin


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

I think he's talking about a square bale size box with twine laid out in it and piling hay in it stomping it, tying it up with twine and there you have a cheap baler. A garbage can will work also, putting a bungie cord around the top, or even twine should work, to hold the ends of the twine as it is criss crossed in the can, plastic or metal can, then stomp the hay in it till full and tie it off and there you have a nice round bale of hay.


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

Laverne that is a neat idea both the garbage can and the Scythe. My boys and I used a sickle when we were cutting tall grass and cleaning up our acres here years ago. It worked great. I'll have to figure out how to do the can baling. I'm confussed on the criss cross of the twine. Will you pm me how that works. Thanks.
Linda


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi Mike Welcome to DGI and have to say I am terrible at spelling I use the spell checker on here all the time (hopefully) 

Have to say I would run right down and meet you except have a husband of 50 years and am way to old for you.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

MF-Alpines said:


> Ex-homesteader.....sorry that's what I call you after my first goof of not reading your "name" correctly (or whatever it's called).
> 
> If I were single, I would have to say, I would HAVE to meet you. Not for the "partner" quality, but because surely, no one can spell that badly. Makes me crazy. :crazy
> 
> :sigh


You ain't seen nothin when it comes to bad spelling. I know a very smart person who is far worse that this person as spelling. He always said in school when they did spelling bees, he knew he was sitting down on his first word.

Yes, people really do spell like that and far worse. And some older folks alive today didn't learn to read or write.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Mike here is a backyard baler that Whim put up here for use and my hubby built it for us WORKS
http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,114.0.html


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

My uncle raised a pair of Jersey oxen up and used them with his sorghum process. I've seen the animal driven press in action! Though our preference was the little lawn tractor driven press. They are all just sitting there now as he doesn't have the time or health to do it.
Niagara, the remaining oxen is 13 this year. Not working as much now.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## etxhomesteader (Mar 23, 2009)

THANK YOU ALL , and THANK YOU SONDRA Thats the baler i was talking about and im going to make one , i already cut hay with a sythe . The Oberhasli i got by acsident , some one had them as 4h project and where moving and couldent take them , thay look nice , and are very quit , but are hard to find a new buck for , dont give a lot of milk , and the bigist problem for me - small tits , to small for my big hand ,,, so i have been selling them off , some one else gave me a herd of registred nubians , more milk , bigger tits , very pushy and loud ,, oh well cant have everythang . Well if i had lots of money i would get more of those polled saanans , thay where very nice had then in oregon . The oxen im raising and training up are Holsten and i will use them for Sorghum mill , logging , and plowing the farm area where im going to have veggy truck farm , you can see some plowing , just go to youtube and lookup OXEN PLOWING thay will come up its realy far out . I shure will be happy when i get the inside of the new milking parlor done , with all these bitting flys and the goats will be very happy too .


----------



## hyamiranda (Jul 24, 2009)

I wish I had read this post sooner. It was kind of a fun read. Welcome Mike. You should see what I have to deal with when my husband writes anything. My husband had a speech program for his computer that would type what he said and let me tell you, it took as twice as long to read back through it and make sense of what it typed than if my husband had typed it himself. My father-in-law is even worse with his spelling. 

Good luck with your endeavors, Mike.


----------



## etxhomesteader (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi All finely got a good job , so now i'll have the money to finish the inside of the milking parlor , but shure wish i had some help , the goats shure dont like the new milking times . But thats life you ether have money and no time or lots of time and no money ,,,, mike


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

> you ether have money and no time or lots of time and no money


Ain't it the truth! 
Always happens that way here too.


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

Congrats on the new job! Keep us posted on your progress out there. Some pics would be cool also.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

And sometimes you have no time and no money :crazy


----------



## Nana (May 12, 2010)

Well Welcome.

I do have a sister. She is religious and dreams of farm life. She is a nurse and found a travel job in Texas at one time.
She is going to Kill me for writing this.


----------



## etxhomesteader (Mar 23, 2009)

you have a sister that i know ? WOW where is she ?


----------



## Nana (May 12, 2010)

That message I typed above didn't type correctly. I think I deleted a sentence but it combined with the previous one. You don't know her. Sorry about that. I worried too much about the spelling and my little children were spilling rabbit food all over the kitchen so I was in a hurry to post.


----------



## etxhomesteader (Mar 23, 2009)

:helpi keep looking and hopeing for the love of my life , but im also looking for people in to the homesteaders lifestyle that may wish to be a part of this project . please write if you wish ,,,, mike


----------



## etxhomesteader (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi All , I had some visiters , thay are riding there bikes from austin Tx to north carlina . Kat and Reed , thay stoped here to look at the homestead and liked it and stayed for 2 weeks . we spent many nights at the fire place talking homesteading , what graet fun . when thay where here i had to work most days at my job , thay cleaned up the garden , dug it up and planted it , thay mowed the lawn , cleaned the house , orgenized the office , feed all the animals 2 times a day , gathered fire wood and had a fire going in the fire place most evenings and had dinner ready when i got home from work , WOW that was very nice , when i was marryed i couldent get my wife to do eny of that , plus thay built a very nice web site for the homestead , take a look www.sabinehomestead.org/ . On my days off we went to the milams setlers day and to the craft fair at the homestead heritege and thay had dimenstrations on every thang from cheese making and horse farming to black smithing and soap making , what fun ,,,, Thank You Kat and Reed for a very nice thanksgiving and my birthday THANKS


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

What awesome visitors!


----------



## BrokenHalterFarm (Feb 16, 2010)

I gotta get better visiters.
Mine just eat my food and pet the dogs!


----------



## Laura Workman (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi, I was reading through this thread, with interest, and saw the bit about the hay baler. The baler I found when I was looking a couple years ago uses both gravity and leverage. I haven't had time to make it yet, or really, enough grass to make it worthwhile, but I think it looks pretty cool. There's even a movie showing it in use. http://texaspinestraw.tamu.edu/baling.html


----------

